#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  English for portguese

## thy

some1 can point me the way how to learn it?


Ty guys for this awesome f&oacute;rum!See More: English for portguese

----------


## Mr Welder

> some1 can point me the way how to learn it?
> Ty guys for this awesome f&#243;rum!



O que vc realmente necessita?? Talvz eu possa ajudar.

----------


## thy

Praticar o ingles para tentar falar mais fluentemente! 

VIP TAPATALK

----------

